# Crazy over Greek yogurt



## DyersEve726 (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't been around here for a while, but I managed to get one of the cutest pics EVER of my girls going nuts over Greek yogurt...so I figured I'd pop in and share 

I love that Navi felt the need to climb on top of Spook to get her share.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

hahaha SOOOO cute.  My boys love fruit and greek yogurt


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Awww! This is soo sweet! 

'just shoving our heads in this pot!' haha, so sweet I love it! Thanks for the photo, I'm sure my ratties will love yoghurt when I get them  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Its adorable  but do go easy on the dairy its not great for rats


----------

